# ThrottleStop Multiplier doesn't seem to work



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok , i am using ThrottleStop 6.00 and the multiplier doesnt work . I created one profile for games ( 26 multiplier ) and one for surfing the internet ( 19 multiplier ) , but since my temps are going up to 100 degrees celsius , i want to put a 24 multiplier so it goes to 2,4ghz , but it doesn't work . Any multiplier from 20-25 doesnt work and instantly goes to 2.6ghz . I tried to reinstall throttlestop and my OS , but it didn't worked too . . http://imgur.com/iWd5y9a ( as you can see , multiplier at 24 and the cpu is still running at 2,6 ghz )
Specs , if needed.
CPU : I7 4510U 2,00ghz up to 3,1ghz , 2 fisical cores , 4 logical 
GPU 1 : Amd radeon r7 m265 2gb ( dedicated )
GPU 2 : Intel hd graphics family ( onboard )
RAM : 16gb 
HD : 1tb + 8gb of SSD
OS : Windows 8.1 64 bits .


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2015)

Did you try https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=xtu ?


----------



## zsolt_93 (Jul 22, 2015)

First of all get throttlestop 8.00. It must be somewhere here on the forum, i remeber it being in the realtemp thread. And you must use disable turbo for it not to override your multiplier at least for the 1.9 profile


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 22, 2015)

What is XTU ?


----------



## n-ster (Jul 22, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> *ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 2*
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/b4oure
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0dpSo9k93jDTE1fcHNtbUMwdGc/view?usp=sharing



see download link above


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 22, 2015)

I download TS 8.00 but it still keeps at 2,6 :/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2015)

JauntRon2017 said:


> What is XTU ?



With intel xtu you can set the multipliers.


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 22, 2015)

But how do i change the multipliers ?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2015)

JauntRon2017 said:


> But how do i change the multipliers ?







If you move the mouse over the multiplier numbers you'll see some little arrows to move the multiplier up or down.

Intel support: 
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/highlights/processors/toolsxtu


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 22, 2015)

The option is greyed-out to me :/


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 22, 2015)

JauntRon2017 said:


> The option is greyed-out to me :/


Probably not supported by your laptop board


> Intel Extreme Tuning Utility displays various controls and provides access to features based on the systems motherboard and processor configurations. Not all processors provide real-time support for all controls. Motherboard manufacturers can restrict access to various controls which prevent the user from overclocking those settings.


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 22, 2015)

So is there any other program i can use to put the voltage at 2,4 ghz ?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2015)

JauntRon2017 said:


> So is there any other program i can use to put the voltage at 2,4 ghz ?



It seems you just can't change the multipliers on your hardware 
Other software will probably not work either if there is.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2015)

Some Intel CPU models do not give you the kind of control over the multiplier that you are looking for.  You can use ThrottleStop to disable Turbo Boost and that should leave your CPU running at a maximum of 2.0 GHz.  Between 2.0 GHz and 3.1 GHz, you might not have any control at all. 

You should also be able to use ThrottleStop 8.00 to control the CPU voltage.  I would suggest using some negative offset voltage for the CPU core, cache and Intel GPU which will reduce power consumption and heat.  Post a screenshot of this if you need some help.


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 23, 2015)

So can i put the GHz as the way it was ? ( 2,00ghz-3,1ghz)


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2015)

JauntRon2017 said:


> So can i put the GHz as the way it was ? ( 2,00ghz-3,1ghz)



XTU is meant for unlocked desktop CPUs like 4790K or 4690K and maybe partially unlocked desktop CPUs like 3770 or 2600. It is not meant for these normal laptop CPUs.

4510U is not a conventional "mobile" part. The i5-4200M is an example of a more conventional mobile CPU with a higher TDP. It is an ULV CPU (ultra low-voltage). Intel has probably taken precautions to keep Turbo Boost low so that the CPU stays within its 15W power envelope. There are most likely severe restrictions on the multiplier, so it's no surprise that you can't change the multipliers to your liking. For overclocking on laptops, there are the extreme edition mobile parts. That's about it.

The 4510U is not a weak CPU. If you want more performance out of your notebook, you'll most likely be looking towards a SSD for booting Windows. The 4510U is not Core-M and does not have a step-up/step-down function. A gain of 400-600MHz in the sub-3GHz range is not going to make your notebook faster. In all likelihood, your laptop doesn't have a lot of cooling since the 4510U has a low TDP, so setting it to run at higher multipliers will only make it run super hot.

If you're concerned about everyday performance in web browsing or file moving for example, the i7-4510U ramps up to 3.1GHz because those tasks only use 1 CPU core. However, when you do more intensive things and both cores are in heavy use, the maximum clockspeed is 2.0GHz for both cores because if both cores were to run at 3.1GHz or any speed above 2.0GHz, the CPU would use more than 15W, and that's not allowed.


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok , thanks for the help guys :/
EDIT : Now the CPU is running at 1,95ghz but i want it to go back as the way it used to be , where it was ~2,6 ghz while surfing the web and 2,00 ghz while playing games ( Now it's stuck at 1,95 )


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2015)

JauntRon2017 said:


> EDIT : Now the CPU is running at 1,95ghz but i want it to go back as the way it used to be , where it was ~2,6 ghz while surfing the web and 2,00 ghz while playing games ( Now it's stuck at 1,95 )



These CPUs use Intel Turbo Boost and also rapidly enter and exit various C States.  What software are you using for monitoring?  The MHz reported by some software can be a little misleading.  ThrottleStop 8.00 will accurately show you what C States are being used and what multiplier is being used.

If you are not interested in using XTU or ThrottleStop; uninstall XTU, delete ThrottleStop, reboot and your CPU should be back to normal.  Try RealTemp for monitoring purposes.  It works very well when these CPUs are lightly loaded.

RealTemp T|I Edition
https://www.sendspace.com/file/55yvry

Edit - When lightly loaded, these CPUs are designed to constantly be changing their speed.  If software is not showing you this then it is not reporting your CPU correctly or you have disabled Intel Turbo Boost.


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 24, 2015)

I am using MSI Afterburner . ( Thanks , my pc went back to normal now )


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 24, 2015)

Still getting to 100 degrees even with 1,95 ghz :/


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 24, 2015)

Pull it apart and replace the thermal paste.  Laptop manufacturers are pretty lame these days and many models have completely inadequate heatsinks and fans.  Overheating or running way too close to 100°C is common.


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 24, 2015)

Do you know at which temperature my cpu will start to danify ? ( sorry for english )


----------



## AsRock (Jul 24, 2015)

My p 430M gets toasty and all i have to do was to disable turbo in the bios  which got the temps much lower


----------



## JauntRon2017 (Jul 24, 2015)

So i figured out my cpu is running at 30%-50% while my gpu is always at 100% .


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 24, 2015)

Intel states that the "maximum safe operating temperature" for a 4510U is 100°C.






http://ark.intel.com/products/81015/Intel-Core-i7-4510U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_10-GHz

If it hits 100°C, it will start to thermal throttle (slow down) so improve your cooling to keep it under this temperature.  Intel CPUs can take a lot of abuse but they need to stay under this temperature for maximum performance.  Some laptop manufacturers have started using an offset to this temperature so it might start throttling at a temperature slightly lower than this.  ThrottleStop 8.00 reports this information.  Look for the number to the right of PROCHOT.

Edit - Many apps and games do not fully utilize the CPU.


----------



## Alan Aguinaga (Mar 27, 2017)

hi bro. I did it. check this out:


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 27, 2017)

That looks good.  Your CPU appears to be running as Intel intended it to run.  Not too hot is a good thing too.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 27, 2017)

JauntRon2017 said:


> So i figured out my cpu is running at 30%-50% while my gpu is always at 100% .


Well thats not good or normal .... you need to track down whats running....I would start with task manager and stack via the CPU to see what is causing this!


----------



## Alan Aguinaga (Mar 27, 2017)

this settings solved my problem. I´m using incompatible ac adaptor on dell 3450. it´s working very fine. check it.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 28, 2017)

Many Dell laptops send a signal from the Dell power adapter to the CPU.  If you use a generic power adapter, your Dell laptop will know that something is wrong so it will throttle your laptop down to its slowest speed.  That is not good.

Using ThrottleStop to disable BD PROCHOT usually fixes this problem.  Nice to see that ThrottleStop is only using 0.6 MB of memory and its CPU usage is next to nothing.  I like efficient software.


----------

